# Brisket safe



## Vhawks (Mar 6, 2022)

Hi

I normally smoke brisket at 225 degrees but have also started it at 150-180 overnight many times.  My smoker shut off 3 hrs ago and I got it going again.

It was a while intact brisket and I did have temp probes in the point and flat.  Flat had reached 130 and point had reached142.  Both were climbing nicely and did a slow drop.

I always use a salt/pepper rub.  I have read some people say I will be fine and others say no.
Thoughts?


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 6, 2022)

Your fine!
The outside of the brisket reached well over 140 degrees, and the inside is sterile. As far as we know no case of food poisoning ever came from a temp probe. So keep cooking & enjoy your brisket!
And BTW, welcome to SMF!
Al


----------



## Vhawks (Mar 6, 2022)

Thank you


----------



## schlotz (Mar 6, 2022)

Yup, 

 SmokinAl
 is spot on! You are fine. Welcome to SMF!

No alarm on your monitoring probe to tell you there was a problem?


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 6, 2022)

Make sure you post some finished pictures!


----------



## Vhawks (Mar 6, 2022)

schlotz said:


> Yup,
> 
> SmokinAl
> is spot on! You are fine. Welcome to SMF!
> ...




 schlotz
 i do have an alarm and it notified on my phone silently but not audibly for some reason.  Very annoying.  Thanks


----------

